# Back Yard Patio - Build



## br836po

My wife has volunteered our house to host Thanksgiving this year! It has put my "Back Yard Patio Plan" in to action.

New Patio Detentions are 24' x 15'


----------



## Long Pole

Nice...I'm interested to see the build as it goes. Been wanting to do something like this for awhile now.


----------



## br836po

*More Pictures*

The goal is to get the roof on this weekend.


----------



## BATWING

Very clean..... Good job. I got to impatient when I did mine and had to add to show all the imperfections. 

Keep posting so I know how to do it the right way on my next go around..


----------



## Profish00

What kind of roof, not much slope on it.


----------



## br836po

*Roof type*

It will be a 3 on 12, hip roof.


----------



## ssteel069

Great Job! Looks nice, now all you need is to score the concrete in 24" squares and acid stain it. Then use an acrylic sealer..


----------



## D.L.

Best investment I ever made. I didnt do all the work myself but it was all my ideas. LOL


----------



## raz1056

I bet I can guess what goes in the dark brown square thing with four legs in your last pic!!!!!!!:brew:


----------



## br836po

*adult beverages*



raz1056 said:


> I bet I can guess what goes in the dark brown square thing with four legs in your last pic!!!!!!!:brew:


I can guarantee that thing will be full of frosty adult beverages...in the very near future.


----------



## Old Whaler

very nice! I'm starting my outdoor kitchen soon.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

Looks like a prettygood job. Just a bit of advice.... Make sure you flash and counter flash where you went threw the brick.... That looks like a fairly new home be careful alot of times when you do things like that it will void all warranties on your home. Just a lil adivice from a home builder, Looks great though....


----------



## br836po

*Roof Update.*

Here are some pictures of the progress.


----------



## carryyourbooks

you guys need any electrical work done, let me know. i have references.....carry


----------



## Old Whaler

Put you some ceiling fans, outdoor speakers and a flat screen. Football party at your house!


----------



## jay427

*Looks great!*

I just added one too. Here are some pics. 20x25


----------



## baytownboy

*Patio*

I built a deck out back of my house, "IT WAS CALLED A DECK", then I added a roof, then it became a "PORCH", then I enclosed it it and then it became a "ROOM", so then I no longer had a deck or porch to sit on and under. Then I added a deck onto the "ROOM", and then of course, I had to add a roof to get my "PORCH" back, so now, I dont have much of a back yard, but the good thing, a lot less mowing, and now I have a "ROOM" and a covered back deck and porch! Dont start, because it could be never ending.


----------



## br836po

carryyourbooks said:


> you guys need any electrical work done, let me know. i have references.....carry


Actually I have one that will work for cheap...my dad is an electrical contractor out of Victoria. He is coming up this week end, to help me tie in all the "goodies" (Lights, Fans, TV, Speakers, etc). Thanks though!


----------



## gedavis2

Looking good keep posting!!!

GED


----------



## MR. L.

have you thought about casing the 3 post in cedar real neat job very clean


----------



## br836po

MR. L. said:


> have you thought about casing the 3 post in cedar real neat job very clean


I might end up doing that.

My plan is to brick the columns half way up to match the house and put bead board on the inside rafters once I complete the wiring.


----------



## Parafirediesel

*The Concrete*

Okay so after looking into getting a back patio done I decided the only cost effective way is to do it myself. Just wondering if you guys have any advice about pooring the concrete slab. Im adding onto a 10x10 slab already in place. The added on slabs dimensions will be 8x10. I figure Id do rebar every foot both ways. Make the slab about four inhces thick, and put a 1/4 board between the two slabs. Any tips/advice?


----------



## Te.jas.on

Man, I wish I had the skill to do something like that. I'm about to shell out a bunch of money for somebody else to do it, simply because I was never taught how to do that kind of thing. I'd much rather do it myself - I don't mind doing the work one bit. I know they say the best way to learn is by doing, but I'm not about to go knocking holes in my house without knowing what the heck I'm doing. LOL


----------



## WilliamH

jay427 said:


> I just added one too. Here are some pics. 20x25


Cornerstone Construction?

I had one built late winter of 2008. Best investment I ever made.


----------



## jmercer

*the support posts*

you guys feel as thought it's better to pour the concrete and then mount the posts above using a spacing bracket like what's shown here? Or do you like burying the posts into the ground and pouring concrete in the hole and up the posts as part of the concrete slab?


----------



## Brent Brothers

br836po said:


> I might end up doing that.
> 
> My plan is to brick the columns half way up to match the house and put bead board on the inside rafters once I complete the wiring.


Your work looks great! Very meticulous. Are you in a windstorm area?Have you talked to a windstorm engineer?


----------



## oldguy

thats going to be a man cave. Man it looks great


----------



## br836po

*Update Photos*

I have made some progress since my last post. I have shingled the roof. I have installed the electrical, TV and bead board ceiling. I need to finish the painting, trim and brick work (around the columns).


----------



## cannonjb123

WOW. Really clean look with the beadboard. Great project


----------



## WilliamH

The neighbor is going to be envious!!


----------



## CopanoCruisin

When adding to an existing slab, be sure to dowel the together at the expansion joint.


----------



## gedavis2

Ya gotta love it!!! Still building but got the games on while doing so!

Looks great! keep us posted, dinner time is getting close

GED


----------



## Flyin' Ag

All of these patios look great. Good job fellas. Quick question, do you leave your TVs out or have you found some kind of quick disconnect? I have been thinking of installing a TV outside, just like you all have done, but I was wondering about leaving it out. Thoughts or ideas???


----------



## Specks&Reds

*Outdoor Patio Project*

Great pics on your project and very well done! Here's a pic of a detached patio I and my wife built at the house over 18 months...but worth it since we use it all the time. I grill and smoke (36" AOG), boil (300,000 BTU burner), or just kick back and relax by the fire. Ran electric, water, gas and sewer and installed lighting, refrigerator and 19" flat screen. Went through a lot of stone, concrete and cedar - thank goodness for deliveries!


----------



## sotx23

Specs and Reds- Love that patio/outdoor kitchen man. Would love to see some more pics of it! 

Sorry for bumping the old thrread, but man that thing is sweet!!!


----------

